# Sime Darby LPGA Malaysia Preview, Pairings, and Much More.



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

This week the LPGA moves to Malaysia for the playing of the Sime Darby LPGA Malaysia. 

Many may remember last year's tournament when Jessica Korda fired a final round 65, to win this tournament by 4 shots over Lydia Ko, Stacy Lewis, and Shanshan Feng. 

Here is my preview: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Sime Darby LPGA Malaysia Preview, Pairings, and More.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The first round pairings have now been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Sime Darby LPGA Malaysia Preview, Pairings, and More.


----------



## wfactor (Oct 27, 2016)

For those interested, you can also stream the pre-event ceremony here. It's pretty cool, there's a ton of interviews and behind-the-scenes stuff:

sportle.tv/home/sport/golf

I'll be watching the event on my phone at work tomorrow, anyone else gonna watch it?


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1	Amy Yang	63	-	-8 
2	Marina Alex	65	-	-6 
T3	Michelle Wie	66	-	-5 
T3	Mo Martin	66	-	-5 
T3	Azahara Munoz	66	-	-5 
T3	Jenny Shin	66	-	-5 
T3	Suzann Pettersen	66	-	-5 
T3	Shanshan Feng	66	-	-5 

For more scores: 

http://www.tonyslpgareport.com/2016/10/sime-darby-lpga-malaysia-preview.html


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Amy Yang	-10 
2	Candie Kung	-7 
2	Mi Jung Hur	-7 
2	Anna Nordqvist	-7 

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Sime Darby LPGA Malaysia Preview, Pairings, and More.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Leaders after play was suspended in round 3: 

1	Shanshan Feng	-13	17 
2	Anna Nordqvist	-12	15 
3	Amy Yang	-11	15 
4	Suzann Pettersen	-9	F 
4	Candie Kung	-9	15 


For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Sime Darby LPGA Malaysia Preview, Pairings, and More.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Final results: 

1	Shanshan Feng	-17 
2	Suzann Pettersen	-14 
3	Amy Yang	-12 
3	Anna Nordqvist	-12 

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Sime Darby LPGA Malaysia Preview, Pairings, and More.


----------



## dgolfter (Nov 2, 2016)

Congratulations to Feng Shanshan - the first woman to win the MALAYSIA TITLE. Her 4-under par 67 shot goes in the Sime Darby History.


----------

